

Kevin Rose’s First Project Revealed: Oink, A Mobile App To Vote, Rank, And Share - kloncks
http://tcrn.ch/jTA1hk

======
joshfinnie
This was already submitted here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2679703>

Try and use the full URL (and not shortened URLs) when submitting so we do not
get duplicates like this.

------
MatthewPhillips
I thought they were only working on "big ideas"?

